# leonidas has white bumps(pictures) **update**



## heeyyparis (Jan 5, 2010)

leonidas has white bumps on this legs! and it kind of looks like they are on his face too. (im in the process of finding an exotic vet that is in the area) Leo isnt lethargic, having trouble walking, shaky or wobbley or anything. he is just as energetic as ever and if anything, a bit more! He is also going through some quill loss, but i believe its just quilling.

--some of the pictures turned out to be huge, but maybe its for the best 

sorry this one turned out to be so small  but this is his right from leg.









this one is blurry, but you can kind of see them on his front leg. his legs also have some darker pigmentation on them, but im thinking thats just because his pinto color?









Back leg (he was climbing onto my boyfriend when i took this)









My attempt at photographing all four legs  ( i just read a story on here about someones hedgehog getting her toesie stuck in the slits in this wheel, so i put duct tape on the inside ( after i took this picture) )









His face. its not the greatest for what my purpose was, but i love it you cant really see the bumps, and im starting to think if its not just how his face is and im overreacting. they arent as white as the ones on his legs, more of his skin color.










Another attempt at all fours he almost looks like some crazy dog to me in this one :lol: 









Im really worried about him. I dont believe its mites, he doesnt have any flakey skin and the quills he is losing have the ball at the end. and his ears arent crusty but i may be wrong. and they cant be ticks right? they are very small bumps. If you have any thoughts or ideas please please share.


----------



## YellowPlanetarySeed (Dec 8, 2009)

*Re: leonidas has white bumps(pictures)*

I don't think it is mites either. My vet was extremely impressed I was able to see mites on Lola with my naked eye. I really hope someone who knows what this is chimes in real soon. How was the search for a vet? Where did you get him and how old is he? If you got him from a breeder I'd ask them if they've ever experienced anything similar... I am really interested to see what this is. Good luck to you and to Leonidas.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: leonidas has white bumps(pictures)*

It could be mites, could be a bacterial skin infection or fungus, highly unlikely to be ticks unless he'es been outside. It could also be nothing.

The ball on the end of quills means absolutely nothing and is no indication of there not being mites. If the ball is not on the end it is an indication of mites or of broken off quills. The ball being there does not mean he is mite free.

The lack of dirt and crustiness around the quills means nothing also as this tends to happen as the mite infestation progresses. In the early stages you may see nothing at all.

A vet visit is the best idea.


----------



## heeyyparis (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: leonidas has white bumps(pictures)*

thanks for your input  i appriciate it so much. i found a vet, it happens to be the same one i took my turtles to, but also happens to be way out in the boones :shock:

My boyfriend and i got leo a week and one day ago from this exotic pet store in puyallup WA. its definitely not a sketchy place, they have some pretty crazy animals there and all seem very very well taken care of. the store says they get theres from some washington breeder and hopefully they didnt lie about that. Leo is supposed to be around five months. im not sure what the exact date of his birthday is so im just going to use the third since that was the day we adopted him

It is also very rainy where i am at right now (Washington) so leonidas has not got the pleasure of going outside yet. it will be quite a few months before its even remotely warm enough or dry enough for him out here


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: leonidas has white bumps(pictures)*

Just a note... just because they got them from a breeder doesn't mean its a good breeder.

I'm wondering what type of bedding he was living on. While those crusty spots initially look like they could be from mites, I'm also wondering if maybe they are from an allergic reaction, or maybe a bacterial infection.

If you haven't already, take a look at the veterinary list on the HHC website to see if you can find another vet that may be closer. While I've driven one hour one way to see my favorite vet many times, I personally like to have a backup that is closer for emergencies.


----------



## heeyyparis (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: leonidas has white bumps(pictures)*

He was on aspen for the first few days until about four days ago we swithced it to carefresh. the bumps arent really crusty, they are just kind of there. they almost look like a fungus. and i have not looked at the vet list here, thanks for telling me about it


----------



## YellowPlanetarySeed (Dec 8, 2009)

*Re: leonidas has white bumps(pictures)*

Were you able to get an appointment? How are the bumps? Still there, change in appearance? Just wondering how he's doing. Lola's wheel has developed some kind of knocking noise and it's keeping me up!


----------



## heeyyparis (Jan 5, 2010)

The white bumps are calluses. The vet said that it is probably from where he was kept before, the people didnt take care of the cages and kept it dirty. the bump on the nose is also a callus, from burrowing in the dirty cage  the perscription for calluses... lotion!! and the visit was free because of where i got him, they said "we dont charge for these little guys's first visit" so all in all, great day at the vet! OH! one more thing, leonidas is a little healthy chubb.. 3/4 of a pound!




The vet also mentioned that leonidas was the friendliest hedgehog he has ever had to examine, and i guess this breeder out here (Tacoma washington) takes her hedgies to him, or he goes there. he said it was quite the impressive place ( if youre this breeder, bravo  )


----------



## YellowPlanetarySeed (Dec 8, 2009)

Yay! Glad to hear it wasn't too serious. Easy and cheap! How wonderful. Do you think you are going to call the pet store and let them know?


----------



## heeyyparis (Jan 5, 2010)

probably not. i have to go back there to get food sometime this week. and im sure they will ask how he is doing, and if so i'll let them know about the calluses. they seemed to have a pretty clean set up at the store, so the bumps could also be from the breeder they got him from.


----------



## SteviesMommy (Jan 11, 2010)

I am also from Tacoma, WA. I am curious as to if you purchased your hedgie from Wildside in Puyallup. I also went to the vet in Milton where the pet store sends you too for a free exam. The vet was pretty nice and has quite the knowledge on hedgies.


----------



## heeyyparis (Jan 5, 2010)

yes i got him from wildside!
i had no idea we got a free exam, i was for sure it was just the "within seven days and if your pet has a life threatening condition" thing. so i only went there because it was the closest exotic vet i could find that would take hedgies 
Dr. Dill told me that he wasnt too sure about stuff on hedgehogs, he said to check out the internet because i would find more accurate information, but he seemed to know what he was doing


----------



## SteviesMommy (Jan 11, 2010)

Dr. Dill is weird...he said he knew quite about hedgies due to the fact that a breeder from here takes her hedgies there. As for Wildside..not too thrilled about their store and I did give them a piece of my mind  Went back a week later to see they cleaned the store up..seein duck poo on the floor was disgustin n disturbing. The only thing I purchase from there now is the waxworms. Your hedgie is a beauty and sorry about the condition it's in..hopefully the lotion will heal it.


----------



## heeyyparis (Jan 5, 2010)

:lol: yeah he was a bit different, but very nice. 
and you must have let them know how you felt before i went there because when i went there it was clean  well, considering that there were animals roaming everywhere. the workers werent the nicest either, except the one guy that helped us out everytime we went in. 
your hedgie is very adorable as well  and leonidas should be good soon, we are switching to fleece liners now also because we dont want anything to potentially bring back his calluses. it is nice to know someone else who is familiar with wildside, and dr dill


----------



## SteviesMommy (Jan 11, 2010)

Yes, I went to Wildside back in Dec when I purchased Stevie. Animals and dropping everywhere!! Their customer service is just as bad as the dropping on the floor except for 1 person named TY. I also switched to fleece liners and Stevie decided he wanted his igloo to be a mess hall for his food n water while a fleece blanket became his sleeping hut. So he now eats in privacy :lol: Altho lately I have found him sleeping under the liner so time for some velcro!


----------



## heeyyparis (Jan 5, 2010)

well i went there a few times in december just to check things out, and then i got leo january third. i didnt notice any droppings, but it was hard not to notice all the animals. Nathan was the guy that helped me and my boyfriend out every single time we went in there, but there was one time we went in, the day we got leo actually, and nathan was busy and other workers didnt seem to notice that we were waiting for some help, and it got a tad frustrating until nathan wasnt busy haha :lol: 

was stevie a five month old.. or a four month? because then i think he was the little guy who shared a tank with leo 

and thats funny, leo has only taken a few peices of food into his home, but once i dropped his food and a bunch went into his home while he was sleeping, he didnt seem to mind though.. midnight snack :roll: leo will probably also try to burrow under the liner, he likes to sleep on the very bottom of his cage.. maybe he likes sleeping on something a bit cooler? i dont know, we will see


----------



## SteviesMommy (Jan 11, 2010)

The note on the cage said October babies but Ty said they were already a few weeks over 1 month old. So I figured that would make Stevie around 4 months as of January. He shared a cage with 3 other hedgies. 1 pinto, 1 that looked like a salt & pepper and a fat albino who looked to be around 5-6 months or maybe it just ate a lot :lol: .

1st time in the store NO ONE helped me for about 45 mins..they all looked at me and went about their business until I yelled for some service and for someone to clean up the dropping the duck just did...which took them 30 mins to do. Service is horrible.

The cooler part is what I'm thinkin as well. The fleece plus heater might be heattin him up so he goes under.


----------



## heeyyparis (Jan 5, 2010)

that pinto was probably leonidas  and yeah, we had to ask for service as well. and yeah, maybe he is just a tad too toastie :lol: i saw these things for chinchillas, they are marble slats for them to sit up on, and i always thought it would be cool to have one for leo in the (hopefully) hot summer days to come, but we will see how that goes, i dont want to get one for him, and then have a crappy cold summer.


----------



## SteviesMommy (Jan 11, 2010)

Western Washington weather is always a pain to figure out. Newscast calls for sun sun sun...then u find out it's dark n raining. Summer doesn't hit until June-July and even in July it'll rain..Goodness i want to move LoL. I'm hoping for some summer fun this year so Stevie can venture out into the backyard. 
If your pinto was his playmate that would've been so funny because i was debating which one of the 2 pintos I wanted. I held both and Stevie just popped out of his ball faster and wasn't as hissy/puffy as the other so i took him LoL.


----------



## heeyyparis (Jan 5, 2010)

yeah, sometimes we get some pretty awesome weather though  sometimes being the key word :lol: last summer stayed pretty warm most of the time, hopefully we have another hot hot hot summer! 
Leonidas was a little punk when we first got him, he didnt stay in his ball too much, but he definitely was quite the grump. He has changed drastically in the few weeks we have had him, im sure your little stevie is just as energetic and curios as leo!


----------



## SteviesMommy (Jan 11, 2010)

Stevie is extremely curious...he's always sniffing things even if it's the same thing he's sniffed before. He'll even try to squeeze into different things around the house until he realizes he's not small enough to fit or it's a dead end (nothing that can harm him). I noticed when he finds something that interests him...he'll make a weird/cute chirping sound. He also does this sometimes inbetween my fingers. I'm still learning his ways which is fun for me yet also a challenge since he seems to change his mind once I think I've figured him out :lol: (IE: sleepin in Igloo, eatting outside of his home..which then turned into him wanting to eat in his Igloo and sleep outside of his Igloo and under his liner :lol: never a dull night with Stevie


----------



## heeyyparis (Jan 5, 2010)

thats funny leo makes that chriping noise as well. i hope he figures out his sleeping arrangements! maybe in his mind its only good manners to eat privately  when leo eats he doesnt have a care in the world. he chomps as loud as he wants to, and bites off waaay more than he can chew sometimes. they are fascinating little things


----------



## cancelledout (Jul 14, 2010)

What kind of lotion did you use?  I notice my hedgehog have 3 bumps on his nose :<


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

cancelledout said:


> What kind of lotion did you use?  I notice my hedgehog have 3 bumps on his nose :<


Heeyyparis hasn't logged on since April 13th, you might want to try and e-mail her instead.


----------

